# inFAMOUS 2



## «Jack» (Jan 12, 2011)

Anyone else excited for it? I've been looking forward to it ever since the tease at the finale of inFAMOUS. I can't wait to abuse waves of thugs with huge amounts of electricity again. :3


----------



## Thunder (Jan 12, 2011)

Looking forward to this, enjoyed the first one, but Cole's new voice kinda bothers me. :T Oh well, i'll get used to it.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 12, 2011)

I can't wait to wield all the new powers, based off the E3 trailer it definitely looked like he had power over ice.  Wish they would give us a timeframe other than this summer. Or maybe another trailer. 

Aren't they releasing a comic(s?) detailing everything up to Cole's escape to New Marais?(sp?)


----------



## «Jack» (Jan 12, 2011)

Tom said:


> I can't wait to wield all the new powers, based off the E3 trailer it definitely looked like he had power over ice.  Wish they would give us a timeframe other than this summer. Or maybe another trailer.
> 
> Aren't they releasing a comic(s?) detailing everything up to Cole's escape to New Marais?(sp?)


According to Sucker Punch: "Cole is the electric man. You're not going to be the ice man."

http://ps3.ign.com/articles/109/1096775p1.html

Dunno if it means that there'll be a lesser emphasis on ice, or if there aren't going to be ice powers, but take it as you will.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 14, 2011)

-Jack- said:


> According to Sucker Punch: "Cole is the electric man. You're not going to be the ice man."
> 
> http://ps3.ign.com/articles/109/1096775p1.html
> 
> Dunno if it means that there'll be a lesser emphasis on ice, or if there aren't going to be ice powers, but take it as you will.


 
Forgot about that. Still, new powers like that electric tornado will be frickin sweet.


----------



## Princess (Jan 14, 2011)

Yeah.
But they changed Cole's voice. ;-;
Atleast they're changing his look back to what it used to be and not using that dude they showed in the first trailer. ｜:


----------



## «Jack» (Jan 14, 2011)

sleepingsickness said:


> Yeah.
> But they changed Cole's voice. ;-;
> Atleast they're changing his look back to what it used to be and not using that dude they showed in the first trailer. ｜:


 
Thank god for that.
I got a little sick of hearing him sound like he's blending some boulders in his throat.


----------



## Thunder (Jan 14, 2011)

sleepingsickness said:


> Yeah.
> But they changed Cole's voice. ;-;
> Atleast they're changing his look back to what it used to be and not using that dude they showed in the first trailer. ｜:


 
He didn't look too bad like that, i would've been fine if they kept it like that.


----------



## Ciaran (Jan 14, 2011)

I really don't care what cole looks / sounds like.
Well... Within reason, I didn't mind the redesign.

It all comes down to the game world and gameplay.

And also super powers.
Lots of fun superpowers. 
That look cool.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 15, 2011)

Thunderstruck said:


> He didn't look too bad like that, i would've been fine if they kept it like that.


 
I didn't mind he had some hair, but I just didn't see Cole when I saw the concept art. :L I guess I grew accustomed to the gold ol" Black and Yellow. However, I wish they kept his old voice actor, I thought there was nothing wrong with him.


----------



## Thunder (Feb 1, 2011)

inFAMOUS 2: Morality Revealed, Meet the Companions

Nix looks like a wacky replacement for Sasha.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 1, 2011)

I think I'll avoid Nix the best I can(Except for my Evil Runthrough). Can't wait, wish they would reveal some more. When's the comics supposed to hit?


----------



## SilentHopes (Feb 1, 2011)

I seriously liked the way the first character looked better. 

Never got a chance to beat the first one though. I got to the part where you're on the back of a truck fending off enemies. That's great till one decides he's going to blow my truck up.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 1, 2011)

Alex said:


> I seriously liked the way the first character looked better.
> 
> Never got a chance to beat the first one though. I got to the part where you're on the back of a truck fending off enemies. That's great till one decides he's going to blow my truck up.


The bus thing? Hated that, pretty annoying if you didn't keep an eye on every single enemy.


----------



## Thunder (Feb 22, 2011)

http://blog.us.playstation.com/2011...lease-date-pre-orders-hero-edition-announced/

Don't know if anyone's seen this, but release date + pre-order bonuses!


----------



## «Jack» (Feb 22, 2011)

Thunderstruck said:


> http://blog.us.playstation.com/2011...lease-date-pre-orders-hero-edition-announced/
> 
> Don't know if anyone's seen this, but release date + pre-order bonuses!


 
NOOOO
Too many to choose from, but I'm definitely not getting the HERO pack. $100 is over the line for me.


----------



## Thunder (Feb 22, 2011)

?Jack? said:


> NOOOO
> Too many to choose from, but I'm definitely not getting the HERO pack. $100 is over the line for me.


 
Yeah, choosing might be tough, but i'm (Or, my brother's) buying the Hero pack, which comes with all the bonuses (If you look good at the picture, the voucher states that it includes all four of 'em.)


----------



## Thunder (Feb 25, 2011)

http://blog.us.playstation.com/2011...r-and-gametrailers-tv-invades-sucker-punch-2/

Ice or napalm?


----------



## «Jack» (Feb 26, 2011)

...I actually miss old gravel-blender voice Cole.

HOW IS THIS POSSIBLE


----------



## Thunder (Feb 26, 2011)

?Jack? said:


> ...I actually miss old gravel-blender voice Cole.
> 
> HOW IS THIS POSSIBLE


 
What's wrong with the old Cole's voice? D:


----------



## SamXX (Jun 11, 2011)

I picked this up today, absolutely loving it so far. Something about it just seems so much better than the first, which I also loved.

I've been playing since I bought it and everything seems good. The map is great, everywhere looks nice and fresh. It's similar to the first but not too similar that it just seems like an expansion.


----------



## PaJami (Jun 11, 2011)

I also just got it today and it's awesome... Although I have a question. I preordered it from Gamestop, but I don't see a code in it for the lightning hook. Is there supposed to be a code in the game, or is there a different way to unlock it?
PS: I love this game a bunch! More fun than inFamous 1 so far (which I didn't beat yet T_T)


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 12, 2011)

PaJami said:


> I also just got it today and it's awesome... Although I have a question. I preordered it from Gamestop, but I don't see a code in it for the lightning hook. Is there supposed to be a code in the game, or is there a different way to unlock it?
> PS: I love this game a bunch! More fun than inFamous 1 so far (which I didn't beat yet T_T)


Check your receipt. They've been placing the codes on them so you'll be tempted to do the surveys. 

Loving this, Chapter 29 right now. Got all the turf I can so far, most of the abilities too.


----------



## SamXX (Jun 12, 2011)

Did you all get the code for the Uncharted 3 Beta Trial too?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 12, 2011)

SAMwich said:


> Did you all get the code for the Uncharted 3 Beta Trial too?


Got mine with the Hero Edition. I'll probably give it to a friend, I'll make it into Plus Beta and the Public.


----------



## PaJami (Jun 12, 2011)

Tom said:


> Check your receipt. They've been placing the codes on them so you'll be tempted to do the surveys.
> 
> Loving this, Chapter 29 right now. Got all the turf I can so far, most of the abilities too.


 
Problem is, I lost my receipt. Do you think this is something I could go to Gamestop and ask about?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 12, 2011)

Tom said:


> Got mine with the Hero Edition. I'll probably give it to a friend, I'll make it into Plus Beta and the Public.


 
I'll take that Beta. 
Still need to get 2 as well. TOO MANY GAMES!


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 13, 2011)

Still need to beat the first one, but I don't really like the idea of him having anything other than electricity. Feels kinda gimmicky.


----------



## SamXX (Jun 13, 2011)

The Sign Painter said:


> Still need to beat the first one, but I don't really like the idea of him having anything other than electricity. Feels kinda gimmicky.


 
I'd rather it was just electricity, but I ain't complaining.


----------



## PaJami (Jun 13, 2011)

Just beat the good story! -nerd- Awesome game  Anyone else beat it?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 13, 2011)

The Sign Painter said:


> Still need to beat the first one, but I don't really like the idea of him having anything other than electricity. Feels kinda gimmicky.


 
I thought that up until I picked. Now I'm digging the power change. Lets me get around so much faster and it also takes out some of the enemies faster. It's pretty cooool. 

@PaJami: Come Thursday, I'm hoping to have beaten it with everything done. What I want to know though is how you get the Dead Eye stunt.


----------



## Thunder (Jun 13, 2011)

Tom said:


> I thought that up until I picked. Now I'm digging the power change. Lets me get around so much faster and it also takes out some of the enemies faster. It's pretty cooool.
> 
> @PaJami: Come Thursday, I'm hoping to have beaten it with everything done. What I want to know though is how you get the Dead Eye stunt.



If I remember correctly you have to shoot someone directly with the  (possiblespoilerfyi)



Spoiler



Rockets.


----------



## PaJami (Jun 13, 2011)

Thunderstruck said:


> If I remember correctly you have to shoot someone directly with the  (possiblespoilerfyi)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Yep, that's correct. Just 



Spoiler



Rocket the crap out of people while you're right in front of someone, and you should get it.


 Wow, I don't know if I can get 100% on this game, but I'm sure gonna try. I'll probably do a hard runthrough on evil starting soon


----------



## Thunder (Jun 13, 2011)

I don't think I have the dedication to get all the blast shards, that outta be a pain. I heard there's about.... 300 of 'em?


----------



## Fillfall (Jun 14, 2011)

Might get it later, but I think I'll try to get done with Infamous 1 first. Might try to finish it as evil and nice (I'm playing as good now).


----------



## SamXX (Jun 14, 2011)

Are you guys playing evil or good?

I'm playing this game good for the first run, because I was evil on the first inFamous. heheh


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 14, 2011)

Thunderstruck said:


> I don't think I have the dedication to get all the blast shards, that outta be a pain. I heard there's about.... 300 of 'em?


 
Someone told me 305, about 45 less than one. Doesn't bother me, apparently I have about half of them. Either way, it ought to be easier this time around compared to the first thanks to the Blast Shard Sense you can buy after completing 60 side missions.


----------



## SamXX (Jun 14, 2011)

Finding blast shards is pretty easy, I like to do it to waste some time. I have around 100 or something right now.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 14, 2011)

SAMwich said:


> Finding blast shards is pretty easy, I like to do it to waste some time. I have around 100 or something right now.


 
Yeah, they weren't all that hard to find this time. Made them larger, purple makes em stand out and they were literally on every other building when they popped up.


----------



## Brad (Jun 14, 2011)

Thinking about getting this.


----------



## SamXX (Jun 15, 2011)

I spotted this while I was running around and thought it was pretty sweet. A nice little Easter Egg:







Sorry for the awful quality, I took it on my phone.


----------



## Thunder (Jun 15, 2011)

There's some more, too. Like "Solid Serpent: The Man" (I think that's what it was called) And "Uncharted Love".


----------



## PaJami (Jun 15, 2011)

I restarted the story on hard yesterday as evil. As wrong as it feels, it's a ton of fun to do. Besides, (possible spoilers) 



Spoiler



Nix was feeling neglected in the last game.... I needed to give her a chance to hang with me


----------



## SamXX (Jun 15, 2011)

PaJami said:


> I restarted the story on hard yesterday as evil. As wrong as it feels, it's a ton of fun to do. Besides, (possible spoilers)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Yeah I always feel bad for Nix when I neglect her.


----------



## PaJami (Jun 16, 2011)

Good news and bad news...
Good news: I got my code from Gamestop!
Bad news: I accidentally deleted my completed game save data. I asked to load and I missed the "would you like to save first" text, so I saved over my completed game. I do have a few more save files of that playthrough, but the closest is level 27... Ah well, excuse to play more


----------



## Thunder (Jun 17, 2011)

I just beat InFamous on the hero side and...



Spoiler



;__; There wasn't even a I3.


----------



## Brad (Jun 17, 2011)

There's also a sign I saw that says 'Call Of Booty'.


----------



## SamXX (Jun 18, 2011)

Brad said:


> There's also a sign I saw that says 'Call Of Booty'.


 
Sweet! I'll try and take pictures of all of the signs that I see.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 23, 2011)

SAMwich said:


> Sweet! I'll try and take pictures of all of the signs that I see.


 
You ought too. I was over in gas works when I saw a sign that said Sad Face. Couldn't help but chuckle a little. 

Finally beat the Hero Side on Hard, need to grind so I can get the powers I don't have still. Or I could work on my evil side.


----------



## Brad (Jun 23, 2011)

Okay, well I beat this game a while ago. It was far too easy even thoguh I was on normal. I beat it in two days. It wasn't a bad game by any means it just didn't have that snse of accomplishment afterwards. Well, now I have to beat it as an evil person and on higher difficulties. See if that makes it more fun.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 24, 2011)

Brad said:


> Okay, well I beat this game a while ago. It was far too easy even thoguh I was on normal. I beat it in two days. It wasn't a bad game by any means it just didn't have that snse of accomplishment afterwards. Well, now I have to beat it as an evil person and on higher difficulties. See if that makes it more fun.


 I thought Hard was far more annoying. But I just started on my Evil Side, going through on easy. I'd like to get all that EXP Hard robs me of so I don't have to grind as bad like I do in my Good Side.


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 24, 2011)

OHGOD I WANT THIS SO BAD.

But not enough money...


----------



## Fontana (Jul 12, 2011)

Was glad to see that Zeke was useful and far less annoying than in the first inFAMOUS.


----------



## Fillfall (Jul 12, 2011)

You kinda bumped this thread, but anyways. I completed my first playthrough and the ending is really sad. Currently playing as Evil on Hard mode to get all trophies. I think the blast shards were way to easy to get even without the Blast shard sense.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 23, 2011)

Finally got it last tuesday. It was the Hero Edition. Gamestop marked it down from $90 (or whatever) to $60, so I bought it while the prices was dropped.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 24, 2011)

Bacon Boy said:


> Finally got it last tuesday. It was the Hero Edition. Gamestop marked it down from $90 (or whatever) to $60, so I bought it while the prices was dropped.


Cool. How far are ya? Saw you playing it earlier.


----------



## Brad (Jul 25, 2011)

Started my evil playthrough today.


----------

